
What is most important for startups? - askbypollankit
https://www.askbypoll.com/article/what-is-most-important-for-startups
======
amar-singh
Hi,

The most important factor for startups is to articulate a vision to employees
who come on board afterward, so that everyone will work together to fullfil
the vision.

